# Awesome places in Haarties?



## Ruwaid (3/7/18)

Howzit guys and gals
Wanted to take a drive to Haarties soon seeing as we haven't been there in a long time. Anyone know of nice restaurants there currently? Something nice and chilled with an outdoors vibe also with a nice view if possible and variety of food takes preference over type of food.
Thanks guys!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/7/18)

Dude, my favourite restaurant there is still the Waffle House (directly below) the Windmill restaurant - normal food, on a waffle  On the weekends, there's always a mini-market there too! 

Once done there, head to Upper Deck for a few drinks and enjoy the live music and then take a cable car to the top of the mountain, have a few drinks at the top and enjoy the view of Harties and surrounds. 

If you're tempted by "Little Paris" - the atmosphere is good but (of the three times I've been) the food is pretty average and somewhat disappointing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

